# Calling Northampton people: the Roadmender



## rutabowa (Aug 20, 2008)

does anyone know of this place? actually even if not let me know if yr in northampton/.


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 20, 2008)

Been tehre for years innit.  I went once but was very drunk and it was full of scary looking people.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 20, 2008)

they tried to shut it down a while back when the arts council money ran out.

Nice little venue, I saw Get Cape Wear Cape Fly! play there. They were shite but the venue was nice.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 20, 2008)

i have a gig there on september the 12th with the Spivs (www.myspace.com/thespivsonline). this thread is a lame attempt to get people to come as we have never really played outside london.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 20, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Been tehre for years innit.  I went once but was very drunk and it was full of scary looking people.



it's not a rough place is it? how many people does it contain?


----------



## nadia (Aug 20, 2008)

Haven't been there for years used to go as a teenager where it was quite sweaty, went about six or seven ears ago and it had been swankily improved


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 22, 2008)

Is it still going?
I remember going there in the day for a dance workshop, probably more than 15 years ago now. It seemed an ok place - was told it was THE place in Northampton to go for live music.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 22, 2008)

It's quite nice since the refurb, and its just minutes from the bus station. It's good for live bands and indie stuff while the metallers and punk kids seem to frequent the Soundhaus


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> It's quite nice since the refurb, and its just minutes from the bus station. It's good for live bands and indie stuff while the metallers and punk kids seem to frequent the Soundhaus



Soundhaus is closed DC. But Bill who owns RM was the Soundhaus guy.

RM is good. The main room's ok for bands, even of the barriers mean you're a bit far away from the crowd. Backstage is as scummy as its ever been, but it's an alright venue. If you're playing friday you'll get the indie kids and the art studenty type crowd in.



I don't go there no more though


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 22, 2008)

Balbi said:


> *Soundhaus is closed DC. *But Bill who owns RM was the Soundhaus guy.
> 
> RM is good. The main room's ok for bands, even of the barriers mean you're a bit far away from the crowd. Backstage is as scummy as its ever been, but it's an alright venue. If you're playing friday you'll get the indie kids and the art studenty type crowd in.
> 
> ...




This is sad news. First spinadisc now soundhaus. Were now will the identically dressed alternatives hang. Oh they still have the racehorse


----------



## nadia (Aug 22, 2008)

I assume Soundhaus is what was the bass clef,

What happened to Pananche, I know it changed names 

Spinadisc gone too, I used to spend my birthday money in there

(I was 'orrible outsider from MK)


----------



## mentalchik (Aug 22, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> This is sad news. First spinadisc now soundhaus. Were now will the identically dressed alternatives hang. Oh they still have the racehorse



The racehorse is a shadow of it's former self DC !


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2008)

mentalchik said:


> The racehorse is a shadow of it's former self DC !



They scrapped the small stage in the alcove in the front bar 

That said, it's a lot cleaner than before  You hardly ever stick to the floor!


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 22, 2008)

Balbi said:


> Soundhaus is closed DC. But Bill who owns RM was the Soundhaus guy.
> 
> RM is good. The main room's ok for bands, even of the barriers mean you're a bit far away from the crowd. Backstage is as scummy as its ever been, but it's an alright venue. If you're playing friday you'll get the indie kids and the art studenty type crowd in.
> 
> ...


it is a friday.
there's a BACKSTAGE>!!? holy shit this is the big time!!


----------



## mentalchik (Aug 22, 2008)

Balbi said:


> They scrapped the small stage in the alcove in the front bar
> 
> That said, it's a lot cleaner than before  You hardly ever stick to the floor!




True but now it just stinks of piss !

Last time i was there it was really noticeable........


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh Mental, do lots of places stink of piss?

(((((((((())))))))))))

</scarpers>


----------



## mentalchik (Aug 22, 2008)

Balbi said:


> Oh Mental, do lots of places stink of piss?
> 
> (((((((((())))))))))))
> 
> </scarpers>


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 22, 2008)

so... are you lot coming then?


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2008)

Im in salford. No chance


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 22, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> so... are you lot coming then?



Yeah, but you'd better be worth the entry fee or I'll start a thread about how cheated I feel


----------



## loud 1 (Aug 24, 2008)

ill cum and see ya..


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 26, 2008)

there's an entry fee? and a dressing room? well well well.

it would be nice if you could both come, say hello.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Aug 31, 2008)

I saw the Wildhearts at the Roadmender about 10 years ago.

For some reason the taps in the gents washbasins were jammed open and gushing water everywhere for the entire night.

Marvellous.

A friend of mine managed to gash his leg open on the crash barriers of the dual carriage way outside the venue too. Lots of places to get food if you head down the hill, if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 31, 2008)

I'd reccomend the stagger to Northamptons Best Kebab House. It is accurately named


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 8, 2008)

the transport is arranged... i think we are on at 11.15. i'll see if i can get people in free


----------



## loud 1 (Sep 8, 2008)

your playing the buzz nite?

it'll be rammed mate!

ill do my best to be there...


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 8, 2008)

mentalchik said:


> The racehorse is a shadow of it's former self DC !



dunno!

Pete the landlord has gone but it's still a pub i'd call home


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 8, 2008)

This four foot nothing tosspot once reached into my mates gf's tin to pluck out her draw, giving it 'I don't smoke shit at your gaff' the robbing cunt, she wasn't even going to smoke any it was just in her open tin as she rolled a ciggie

e2a-I've held that grudge gainst that pub for far too long


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 9, 2008)

loud 1 said:


> your playing the buzz nite?
> 
> it'll be rammed mate!
> 
> ill do my best to be there...



yes it's the buzz night! that's good


----------



## loud 1 (Sep 10, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> yes it's the buzz night! that's good



its a very popular clubnite here,they've been doing it for years,i reckon they'll love ya!!


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 15, 2008)

well it was quite nice in northampton nearly everyone was friendly. after the night we went to some place the Monkey something, it was pretty neat.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 15, 2008)

I was away in glouscter fella, glad the ugly burg treated you right.


----------



## loud 1 (Sep 16, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> well it was quite nice in northampton nearly everyone was friendly. after the night we went to some place the Monkey something, it was pretty neat.



haha
no way!!

im the promoter there!!


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 16, 2008)

we were just dragged there it was cool though!! I like that outside bit. some guy went a bit psycho and tried to beat me up but he ended up apologising, that's the sign of a nice place.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 18, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> we were just dragged there it was cool though!! I like that outside bit. some guy went a bit psycho and tried to beat me up but he ended up apologising, that's the sign of a nice place.



haha, thats the monkeys to a tee


----------

